# My Frilled dragon vivarium (plz tell me wot ya think)



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ihave spent loadsa money and time of this vivarium and I think my frilly likes it. What do ya think?



















and my baby









Kellyx


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

The dog bowl might give the little fella a complex............Nah, looks great, how long did it take? I like that bit of wood thats on the left of the photo. : victory:


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

That looks perfect, well done! Frilled's natural resting position is fairly upright, almost like standing, "hugging" a branch, so the way you've arranged your decor is pretty much exactly how they need it, looks really good!!!:no1:


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

thats a really nice set up. im sure your dragon will be very happy in there


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Excellent set up :no1:


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

wow that is great wot size is it??


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah lush setup mate


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

looks awsome

ging me ideas now


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*oioi*

nice babe very nice :no1:: victory:


----------



## wournous (May 5, 2008)

*frilled dragon*

thats an awesome tank. and an absolutely beautiful lizard.:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I wrong in thinking that in the wild these lizards run fast and over long distances? If so, surely they need a long viv to move properly and not a tall one?


----------

